# Drywall mud



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok I started with a 5gal green lid bucket of mud for a 13x12 foot room and got 2 1/2 layers of thin laid mud sand between each coat , still need to do a couple of more layers but need to get another bucket of mud .
What should I get ? a blue lid of mud, what is the differences between both? 
 This is my first a temp in dry-walling
and not my last.
:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 you do not sand between coats. Apply a 6" wide thin coat, let dry when just knock off the high spots with the drywall knife.
Next coat on the seams should have been a thined coat with a 12" knife.
Your seams are so narrow there's going to high spots where the seam is.
Here's some info.
http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-all-purpose-joint-compound.html


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Blue lid drys faster. 

You could have done the whole room 3x if you hung the rock horizontally


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Blue lid is softer and much easier to sand than the green---use the blue lid for the top coats--

Green lid contains glue and was the right mud to set corners and tape----

You need to get out the wide knives----


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yup the green has glue in it making it dry hard and harder to sand.
blue mud is a finishing mud and is alot softer and smoother to use. i prefer lafarge rapid coat for a finishing mud.
i use a 3 inch knife for my inside corners to set the tape then use a 4inch to coat it.
for my tapered and butts i use a 5" knife for setting the tape. 
i then use a 10" knife for second coat and finally a 12" for a final skim.
the the looks of the pictures you may have to go to a 5-6" for the inside corners and for butts and flat set up to a 10"
and do not sand until you skim it out.
and you use the same amount of tape hung vertically or horizontal


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my first time doing this , 
I did start with a 6in knife and my second coat I'm using a 8in. I also have a 10 and a 12 knife .
So I just knock off high points with knife and add layer of mud? And my last layer use a blue lid mud.
All my mud and seams are even to the dry-wall and did all my seams with Extra Strength Self-Adhesive Drywall fiberglass mesh Joint Tape.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202723...&productId=202723942&R=202723942#.UZygc0rTBmE


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Skip the mesh tape and use paper.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea too late now but for later ditch the mesh tape. I have done this longer than I like to remember and I have never seen anyone get nice square 90 degree corners with mesh tape. And mesh tape has no strength vertical. Yes paper is a little bit harder to use but worth the effort, especially in the corners since paper is creased. And yes your joints need to go to the 12" mark. And for tapered joints you should only need 1 coat to set your tape and 2 topcoats at most. To many coats will make a hump that will show. To check for the hump put the center of the blade of your 12" knife on the center of the joint, if you see light under the blade you need more mud. if the blade rocks side to side you have too much mud. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Shine a halogen light across that wall I bet you will have some high ridges.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

We will be finish with the room soon just painted with Kill Primer and ready to paint the walls , I only did the first layer of mud and had a injury in June 1st to my leg broke the upper tibial on both sides and had compartment syndrome that did more damage. I'm looking until next year hope. Will post pic soon wife wants a Bead Board for the wall. We have a friend who finish the room but could only repair some of my work other wise it didn't look bad for first timer.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry about your leg. Hope it heals ok


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that-----No ladder work for a while-------


----------

